# are INFJs " sadder-looking " compared to INFPs ?



## The Eye (Aug 11, 2013)

I could never understand if I'm INFP or INFJ 'cause different tests give different results ( I suspect it depends on my mood of the day).

I identify in BOTH description, but MORE with the INFJ appearance .

But looking at 'famous INFJs' I noticed that they seem to have an almost 'beaten dog' expression, as opposed to the INFPs 'intense stare'. 

Ideas ?


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I think I look tired and serious most of the time, unless I'm smiling at people.

I think INFJs look more personable and friendly than I do. But when one of my INFJ friends is thinking deeply, she looks very sad and tormented, even though the expression doesn't match what she's thinking about. She is very aware of her "thinking face" because people who haven't seen it before ask her what's wrong!

Perhaps the weight of fame and being trapped into an image makes famous INFJs troubled!


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

You can't rely on appearance alone to type yourself since it can be all over the map depending on the person's mood, enneagram etc. Tests can also be very unreliable. Here's a link that highlights the difference between INFJ's and INFP's in more than just looks:

INFJ or INFP? a closer look


----------



## The Eye (Aug 11, 2013)

Vivid Melody said:


> You can't rely on appearance alone to type yourself since it can be all over the map depending on the person's mood, enneagram etc. Tests can also be very unreliable. Here's a link that highlights the difference between INFJ's and INFP's in more than just looks:
> 
> INFJ or INFP? a closer look


Thanks, I think you are right. By the way I've readen a couple of articles and realized I fit in the INFP because of the 'authenticity' related to Introverted Feeling.


----------



## Tram (Jun 24, 2015)

2


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

I think INFPs are more likely to look sad because Fi gives poignant emoting and vulnerability, INFJs are more likely to look pissed off because of Ni-Se.


----------



## 0rgans (Jul 23, 2017)

INFP's in my opinion look more "laid back" in their appearance. I think there is also some difference in clothing choices between male and female INFP's. I always seem to see male INFP's in "dull" colours like khaki green, navy and brown. INFP females tend to dress a bit more "kooky" (I hate that word but couldn't think of another) like having pink hair or dotty skirts lol. At least, the INFP's I have met.. 

I know a couple of INFJ females and only 1 INFJ male. Their clothing choices are pretty similar to an INFP but generally look a bit more "neat". There is a lot of grace in the way they walk. I have noticed that the INFJ's I have met have a penchant for black clothing. Especially clothes with no logos or slogans.

One strange thing I notice about INFJ's is that they always seem to be hiding behind their hair. Not necessarily blatantly, but I always struggle to read their reactions. I like to look into peoples faces when I talk to them. I try to read their body language to see if I'm taking the conversation in the right direction, but, it's like they're wearing a mask. Not in a bad way - perhaps they're withholding a damn lot from me. Self preservation and all that. 

I am much better at reading an INFP, probably because they're my "sister" type. I like both types equally


----------



## The Eye (Aug 11, 2013)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> I think INFPs are more likely to look sad because Fi gives poignant emoting and vulnerability, INFJs are more likely to look pissed off because of Ni-Se.



brilliant answer !


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't know if I look pissed off a lot. I think I have a determined look on my face a lot, though. Whenever I'm actually pissed off my ESFJ sister has often been like:

Her: "Are you okay? You look like you're about to cry."

Me: "No, I'm pissed off!" lol

And I apparently look mad whenever I'm tired. I've accidentally scared a girl like this before which made me feel terrible and surprised at the same time because I'm not a mean person. I mean, I will give someone a dirty look if they deserve it but yeah, if it's unintentional, I just feel bad. Sometimes I just completely avoid eye contact in public because I get afraid of offending people. I'll steal some looks and try to be more subtle if I feel like people watching.

I don't like the idea of being super transparent before most people so maybe it's a good thing that a lot of people misread me *shrugs* lol Usually when I'm just deep in thought, people ask me if I am okay. I like to relax my face when I'm done interacting. It can be tiring to feel like you have to perform for others all the time, though I don't mind doing it since I want to put people at ease. It's just when it's recharge time, I'm done.

Also, I'm an INFJ who doesn't wear black all the time. I love bright colors. I'm wearing hot pink right now. I have black in my wardrobe but it's not my favorite color. My INTP friend is more likely to wear black. I feel like the whole wearing black thing is an INFJ stereotype to some extent.


----------



## Sarahquarius82 (Jan 7, 2018)

One of the main differences between a "J" and a "P" is "J" are more decisive and committed where "P" would rather a way out or more options. Perhaps J's are more "sad" in appearance due the seriousness of our nature instead of the open perspective of the P.


----------



## AshOrLey (May 28, 2016)

Depends on facial structure too


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

J Tend to be perfectionist.


----------



## The Eye (Aug 11, 2013)

Sarahquarius82 said:


> One of the main differences between a "J" and a "P" is "J" are more decisive and committed where "P" would rather a way out or more options. Perhaps J's are more "sad" in appearance due the seriousness of our nature instead of the open perspective of the P.


100% agree


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Nope I think INFP is more likely

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## catharsiis (Mar 27, 2017)

I noticed that both types have a bit of a melancholic look in their eyes, but INFPs have more of a "poker face" while INFJs look more serious. 

That's just judging by the ones I know irl, though


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

I was thinking about this a lot last year, and I feel like, INFJ artists tend to be the ones to come across more stereotypically "emo" (Morrissey, Ben Gibbard, etc.) whereas INFP's like Kurt Cobain or Jeff Buckley come off more strange in some way... eg, Cobain's obsession with anything grotesque or Buckley's excessive romanticism... So I mean at least when looking at famous examples, I think maybe what's going on with INFJ's is that fe wants to wear its heart on its sleeve, so to speak. Ni is a receptive function that gives way to their fe-ish drive to say, "I feel sad/different/etc. and I know you do too, reach out and so will I..." I mean I could see how that could give way to an "emo" or just emotional image overall. But INFP's use fi, not fe so it's primarily about asking yourself, "Does this or that align with my values? Am I on the right path?" etc. and so of course we could be more flat faced overall. And of course we're not always going to come across in alignment with the status quo so to speak... I feel like INFJ is more along the lines of, "I give of myself and I want to help, but now I need to recharge" but INFP is never going to be as likely to say something like that... There's too much focus on trying to develop and utilize ne enough to exchange ideas and actualize values to begin with.


----------



## LolitaLempicka (Feb 25, 2018)

I think INFP look more laidback and INFJ look more like they have control over the situation or at least they're trying to.


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

My INFP sister's natural face is miserable. She always looks fearful and sulky. 

I frown a lot. When lost in thought, I'll frown absently at the floor a few yards away. In my experience, INFPs do this too but with much less aggression in their features. They look more pensive or melancholy.


----------



## The Eye (Aug 11, 2013)

Well I now realize it is true the countrary to what I originally stated.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

To me INFJs always look far less emotive than INFPs, though I don't know how much of that is bias due to our shared functions.

INFJs just look neutral if you don't know them well, and their tiniest micro-expressions can signal a lot, while INFPs I can spot how they are feeling without having ever met- from the other side of the room.

I mean tbh, I think IJs in general are the least emotive, while EPs are the most, and EJs and IPs all fall somewhere in the middle. I know for a fact my immediate emotions are written all over my face, which actually makes people misread me because I can avoid letting emotions define me if I don't want them too, they just show on my face anyway if that makes sense.


----------

